# Budget HVLP Paint Sprayers - Does one exist



## Skeety (4 Oct 2015)

Hi All,

Yet another question..... With some of the projects i'm doing currently I'm thinking I could get a better finish and achieve it quicker with an HVLP System.

I have seen basic ones in the £40-£60 range on fleabay. Normally don't skimp on tools but don't have any option apart from a budget solution at the moment. If the option of a budget solution isn't an option then I will continue to hand finish.

I'm mainly looking to spray MDF Sealer, Gloss and Blackboard paint.

Can any of you offer any advice on the HVLP paint systems, things I may need to consider that I haven't thought of etc. How much hassle is it to switch between paints?

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## DiscoStu (4 Oct 2015)

I bought the Erbauer one recently. I was painting a load of MDF that had a tongue and grove finish on it and it was a pain to paint so I nipped out to screwfix and picked up the Erbauer one. I had to thin the paint a little (it was waterproof Cuprinol) but when I did that it worked really well and gave a great finish. I seem to recall it was about £40?


----------



## DiscoStu (4 Oct 2015)

Changing paints was pretty easy as it cleaned easily and then I just sprayed some clean water through it.


----------



## DiscoStu (4 Oct 2015)

Link is here http://m.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb561s ... tered=true

£45


----------



## Skeety (5 Oct 2015)

Cheers Stu,

Have spent the last 24 hours reading reviews etc. from cheap systems right up to semi pro. The Erbauer only seems to have a couple of bad reviews on Screwfix which i'm leaning towards them not having RTFM! or expecting it to paint a 4 bedroom house without a break.

Will get one of these I think and see how I get on with it, if it's rubbish it can go back 

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## DiscoStu (5 Oct 2015)

Hope it goes ok. It did what I needed it to.

Let us know how it goes? Show us some results.


----------



## Skeety (6 Oct 2015)

Cheers,

Picked one up today, need to pick up some suitable containers for storing my thinned down paint but will post results definitely 

Think it may be an idea to keep an Excel sheet of different paints and how much to thin them. Obviously the same paint from the same manufacturer 

Jon.


----------



## Monkey Mark (6 Oct 2015)

Please do tell us how you get on as I've been looking at these too. 

Couldn't decide on something like the erbauer hvlp, a small electric sprayer or something to go on my compressor so ill be interested in your findings.

Edit; can these spray satin wood paint?


----------



## Skeety (6 Oct 2015)

Will hopefully get chance to try it out before the weekend.

MDF primer i'm pretty sure will need thinning 30-35% with water, blackboard paint probably the same but with White Spirit.

Have sprayed in the past, 20 odd years ago so most of the fundamentals should apply. But this time I won't be high on Cellulose thinners after painting a car or bits of it lol.

Jon.


----------

